# Can You catch your own air ball if its in the form of a shot



## TheRoc5

If some one shoots the ball and air balls it can they touch it again?


----------



## Burn

no 
end thread


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Called travel.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

Of course you Can.


----------



## TiMVP2

Nope, Francis did it against the Spurs it was a travel.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Yes, according to the rulebook you can catch it if the referee deems it a shot. 



> 1. Official basketball rules states that if the ref considers it to be a shot attempt, the shooter can retrieve his own air ball.


http://www.betterbasketball.com/basketball-rules/official-basketball-rules.html

Bunch of morons on this board strongly supporting something they haven't thoroughly researched.

EDIT: Apparently, the NBA rulebook disallows this. Oh how they have strayed from the Basketball we all loved.


----------



## Husstla

As far as I know I think it was always ruled as a self pass


----------



## Diophantos

Gian, this is the only thing I can find in the official rule-book (http://www.nba.com/analysis/rules_index.html) about this:

From Rule 10 (Violations), Section XIV (Traveling)
"i. A player who attempts a field goal may not be the first to touch the ball if it fails to touch the backboard, basket ring or another player."

So I'm going with a violation, always. But Gian seemed pretty confident, so maybe he knows something I don't.


----------



## One on One

Are we talking NBA rules here? Depends who shoots it like all NBA rules :lol:


----------



## seifer0406

I asked this question like a couple months ago. Someone showed me the same rule Diophantos showed. I think NBA rules and FIBA rules are different. Because I asked some of my friends back in Asia, where they use FIBA rules, the general assumption is that if it's a shot, you can grab it. In the NBA I'm quite sure that's not the case though.


----------



## hobojoe

gian said:


> Yes, according to the rulebook you can catch it if the referee deems it a shot.
> 
> Bunch of morons on this board strongly supporting something they haven't thoroughly researched.


Right... except for the part about you being right.


----------



## Wayne

100% sure that it is travel, anyone who says otherwise is just wrong.

I have never seen it not been called a travel unless it was partially blocked or something


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Can you throw yourself an alleyoop with out it touching the rim or the backboard or you touching the floor?? For example, lob it up in the air towards the rim and then catch it in mid air for a dunk.


----------



## LamarButler

gian said:


> Yes, according to the rulebook you can catch it if the referee deems it a shot.
> 
> Bunch of morons on this board strongly supporting something they haven't thoroughly researched.


Thats everything outside of the NBA.

The NBA its automatically a travel.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

CubanLaker said:


> Can you throw yourself an alleyoop with out it touching the rim or the backboard or you touching the floor?? For example, lob it up in the air towards the rim and then catch it in mid air for a dunk.


When Nate Robinson tried that this past season (and screwed it up) he was called for a travel.


----------



## seifer0406

CubanLaker said:


> Can you throw yourself an alleyoop with out it touching the rim or the backboard or you touching the floor?? For example, lob it up in the air towards the rim and then catch it in mid air for a dunk.


I think it has to do with how far you throw it. If it's within the 2 step layup rhythm, then it's ok. But if you throw it all the way to the roof and run like 40 feet down the court, then that's a travel. I think it's the same with bouncing the ball off the backboard. If it isn't a shot, you can self pass off the board if you take the regular layup steps. But if you bounce it from too far away it's a travel also.

Theres also another move that I always wondered about. Steve Francis use to hard bounce the ball, take a few steps and catch it on its way up and dunk. I've seen the ref call travel on that in game but I've also seen one of the Celtics youngsters (was it Tony Allen?) do it in game without a travel.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ah crap, disillusioned by the intenrational rules I guess. *hangs his head in shame*

Then again I wasn't completely wrong. But I apologize nonetheless. 

Here is my source, which I will post accordingly to avoid confusion, it is from the Official Basketball Rules from betterbasketball.com, which I deem to be quite reliable. 



> 1. Official basketball rules states that if the ref considers it to be a shot attempt, the shooter can retrieve his own air ball.


http://www.betterbasketball.com/basketball-rules/official-basketball-rules.html


----------



## Diophantos

gian said:


> Ah crap, disillusioned by the intenrational rules I guess. *hangs his head in shame*
> 
> Then again I wasn't completely wrong. But I apologize nonetheless.
> 
> Here is my source, which I will post accordingly to avoid confusion, it is from the Official Basketball Rules from betterbasketball.com, which I deem to be quite reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.betterbasketball.com/basketball-rules/official-basketball-rules.html


Okay, so that's college basketball. Hence the confusion.


----------



## CaliCool

Lesson...

Before calling others moron have your self-moron check first.


----------



## MarioChalmers

CaliCool said:


> Lesson...
> 
> Before calling others moron have your self-moron check first.


Ah yes, so relevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## kflo

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TiXEo46DZWE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TiXEo46DZWE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

isiah with the self-pass (3rd play on clip).


----------



## bballlife

Ya, there is nothing wrong with ooping it to yourself like that. That is a common playground move, and you see it once in a while in an NBA game. I clearly remember Francis doing it a few years ago. 

When they say you can't pass the ball to yourself, it relates to covering ground.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE

what isiah did in that clip would not be called a travel in the NBA. you cannot get your own pass or airball in the NBA. in college and i think in FIBA if it's an attempted shot you can go get it, but not in the NBA.


----------



## kflo

the key to what isiah did is that it wasn't a travel if he had the ball in his hands or if it was in the air. it was 1, non-travel motion.


----------



## LeroyJames

Nope, I remember Yao got called for either a self pass or travel when he airballed a shot in the paint and caught it.


----------



## darth-horax

I'm a high school ref in Colorado, and we use the NCAA rulebook.
In that rulebook, it states that a shot attempt begins when the player's shooting motion is started (whether by feet leaving the floor or the ball leaving the hands on a set shot), and ends when the player's feet land on the floor (which is why Bruce Bowen fouls everytime he doesnt' let a player land correctly) or when the ball clearly has no chance of going in the bucket.

If a player shoots the ball, and his shot attempt ends (lands on floor or clearly misses), he MAY retrieve the ball and play it again...but there is a codicil attatched to the rule...it's ALL AT THE REFEREES DISCRETION.


----------



## -33-

it's not a travel until you take an extra step past the 2-3 (sometimes 4) that you are allowed in the NBA


----------



## Dee-Zy

Shaq_Diesel said:


> it's not a travel until you take an extra step past the 2-3 (sometimes 4) that you are allowed in the NBA


You forgot the Cartwheel after that 4th step too.


----------



## JohnAlvarado

In NBA, you cannot catch your own airball. But in other leagues which are governed under the rules of NCAA and FIBA, it is permissible. So, it all depends in which league are you playing. I have read the rules of NBA, NCAA, and FIBA mentioned here ballprohub.com/can-you-catch-your-own-airball/


----------



## marcosrashford

TheRoc5 said:


> If some one shoots the ball and air balls it can they touch it again?


I think NBA rules and FIBA rules are different. Because I asked some of my friends back in Asia, where they use FIBA rules, the general assumption is that if it's a shot, you can grab it.





Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin​


----------

